# Dubai Desert Rock - MEGADEATH COMING TO DUBAI!



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

From Phride.com



> *MEGADETH confirmed for Dubai Desert Rock 2006*
> Posted By: Basel on 1/24/2006
> 
> The rumors are true, the legendary MEGADETH have been confirmed as the 5th band of Dubai Desert Rock 2006 completing the list of performing artists. The complete lineup are as follows;
> ...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

oh wow i'd love to go there, but again , i am not in dubai :bash:

i love their names somehow,
Dubai Shopping Festival, Dubai Desert Classic, Dubai World Cup, Duai Desert Rock...


----------

